# Oh carp!



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!  That's an awesome way to go fishing!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jun 27, 2011)

Red Green would approve.


----------



## greenstarz (Jun 28, 2011)

omg!  i have never seen anythinglike that before!  that is so funny lol


----------

